# Blue Dasher Dragonfly



## jaharris1001 (Oct 13, 2009)

still a few Dragons around this time of year :mrgreen:


----------



## Overread (Oct 13, 2009)

Great trio of shots with some really fantastic lighting to them - mind if I ask what you were using for the lighting?

The second shot really stands out - great sharpness on those massive eyes!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, 2 is amazing. Great focus, great colors and crisp.  Love #2 because of the detail but they are all great.


----------



## jaharris1001 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments 
these were all shot with a Canon 40D with a Sigma 105mm macro lens, for light I use a Canon 430ex off camera mounted on a Novoflex flash bracket then diffuse the light with a Lumiquest softbox, all shots handheld,,
thanks again for looking and commenting


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2009)

The second photo is indeed a real dazzler! Yowza! That's simply beautiful detail. Just super.


----------



## Mturulski (Oct 13, 2009)

Very well done.


----------



## BmDubb (Oct 14, 2009)

These are pretty effin' sweet.. I cant wait to get my macro setup!


----------



## joeywpc (Oct 14, 2009)

#2 is spectacular, really holds my attention and draws me back for another look.


----------



## jaharris1001 (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks again for the comments :thumbup:


----------



## Flower Child (Oct 14, 2009)

All are excellent! But #2 is so special because we could never get that much detail with our own naked eye, let alone get that close to a dragonfly without it fluttering off. Wonderful color as well.


----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 14, 2009)

Excellent series - the second and third stand out for me.


----------

